# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  how do YOU get certain people in your dreams?

## nerve

I am interested in knowing how you get certain people to appear in your dreams. what I do is say "when I walk around that corner, so-and-so will be there" if that doesn't work, I keep trying until I see the person. what do you do? I'm wondering if there is an easier way for one...

----------


## evangel

My own experience with that is I have to have some kind of memory/emotion tied to that person in some way in order to see them three dimensionally ("realistically"). Otherwise I may simply have a 2D image of a face or a flash of that person that is quickly gone... If it is a celebrity, or someone I have never met, but might like to meet, I have to have some kind of emotional attachment -jes' my experience. Others...?

I've also dreamed that I have met people that have passed away...

----------


## jill1978

I'm not sure how to do that! The people in my dreams are really random....or people I have unresolved issues with. I had this best friend all through elementary school and middleschool, and then in 9th grade she tried to suduce my boyfriend and so we made eachothers lives miserable untill I finally moved away...well she was in 25% of my dreams untill we found eachother on classmates and made amends...not she's hardly ever in my dreams.
 Maybe if you have a picture of this person look at it and play out the way they make you feel in your head. Idonno?

----------


## Curios

Something im going to have to try.  Like jill said  the people in my dream are random strangers or people i have beef with the in the past.

So if i say bruce lee is right around the corner to myself and concentrate.   I may shake his hand.   I am allready picturing a empty sidewalk in my head so maybe i better watch a few bruce movies.  lol

----------


## Blulanou42

I can only achieve meeting one person in my dreams and that is my girlfriend, whom I love very much and have strong emotional ties to.

We have found that sleeping together we can almost always appear in one-another's dreams, whereas sleeping many miles apart, it seems to happen much more infrequently.

I too am quite interested in learning how to regulate this.
It is too much fun to have sex and then pass out to dream about having more sex, hehe.

I do think that to achieve this state, both ppl have to be quite aware, focused and relaxed.  They each have to be experienced dreamers so as to trigger eachother into lucid dreaming, if they even need triggers at all anymore.  Weed  I have dreamt and shared childhood memories with here...most intense shit that's ever happened to me.  We both saw the same things, we both had the same dream, in the same place, we were 6 and 8 years old in the dream.  It is as clear to me as any memory I have of the time.

So, I'll say that it takes love to achieve this double-dream state with another person, a duel lucidity.

However, when I try to picture others I can only see through their eyes or see pictures of them.  But divination is much harder to achieve then typical lucid dreaming, so most of the time, I get pictures, thoughts and brief encounters, nothing so solid and real as what I have experienced with my girlfriend.

----------


## A Lost Soul

[quote]
So, I'll say that it takes love

Err...  I have to _slightly_ disagree with that... I have shared a dream with someone and there was no love involved. Not from both parties anyway. I honestly don't think that any sort of love has anything to do with sharing a dream. Being that I've never shared a dream like that with anyone else, I can't say with any certainty whether there needs to be a personal connection or not. He was an entire country away from me at the time, though, so there had to be some sort of spiritual connection. 

Off subject: By the way, you are a practicing bard? I've never met a bard before. I didn't know that any existed anymore! I'm glad to see that the knowledge wasn't lost. Would you mind PMing me and telling me a little bit about yourself? I'm intrigued.

----------


## nerve

whoa whoa WHOA, I'm not talking about SHARING the dream, just getting the person to be there. you know?

and I agree with lost soul.

----------


## Aneas

Just will them into being.  It is YOUR dream.  You ARE the creator.  Try putting your hand out and just making them appear.

----------


## nerve

sometimes it's just not that easy Aneas...

----------


## Aneas

Eventually it will be that easy.  Then the challenge will be to try NOT to control everything.

----------


## zwishenzug

I have been trying to find specific people in my dreams for a long time.  Once I wanted to find Jesus so I walked around shouting His name.  Some grungy hippy with dreds came up and said he was Jesus and I didn't believe him.

I've always been trying to think of ways to find someone in a dream.  I think maybe going someplace where they often are, or where you always think of them as being.  I have a buddy who lives in my old dorms and once I went there looking for him.  He wasn't home, which sucked.

I have also tried your method of trying to believe someone will be around the corner.  I think the trick is to actually believe it.  Which is easier said than done.  Especially when you're so used to it not working.  I was thinking about turning around when I know/believe/make the person I'm looking for is behind me.

----------


## nerve

> Some grungy hippy with dreds came up and said he was Jesus and I didn't believe him. *
> [/b]



  ::lol::   well, remember, He can come to you in any form, even the most unexpected...

the idea of going to a place they normally are is an excellent idea. 

another problem I have (or had, hasn't happened in awhile) is, when I'm in my dream, I always look for Alec. (mine!) I mean, it's like my mind isn't clear, I KNOW I should be staying calm and observing things (what I try to do for now) but when I'm in the dream it's like I can't think strait.   :Sad:

----------


## Skywalker

> _Originally posted by jill1978_
> *I'm not sure how to do that! The people in my dreams are really random....or people I have unresolved issues with. I had this best friend all through elementary school and middleschool, and then in 9th grade she tried to suduce my boyfriend and so we made eachothers lives miserable untill I finally moved away...well she was in 25% of my dreams untill we found eachother on classmates and made amends...not she's hardly ever in my dreams.
> *



That is really very fascinating to me Jill.  I too have an unresolved relationship with a former friend who i don't associate with anymore, and this person appears very frequently in my dreams.  This confirms for me that this may be a very common phenomenon. It also happened to me years ago with a diffferent friend who moved away suddenly when i was young.  One day he was there the next, *poof*.  I had dreams involving that person for years after.  The brain seems to be attempting to sort out unresolved conflict or loss subconciously. I am currently trying to train myself to recognize this person as a dreamsign as i know i will never see him   again.   It would amuse me greatly to interact with this person lucidy in a dream. hehe.  ::wink::

----------


## Tim

all you have to do for something or someone to appear is to expect them to be there, and they will be. (theoretically) easier said than done, but thats the theory

----------


## wasup

That's what we've been saying...   :tongue2:

----------


## Tim

well, soooooooorry

----------


## Seeker

I've been trying for a number of years to get certain people into my dreams.  About the only thing that works for me is to find them.  Expect when you look around a corner that they will be there.
Unfortunately, it only works about 10% of the time for me.
VERY frustrating.

----------


## Dream-Master

As someone said, the key is believeing that is will work.  I would suggest rather than have someone appear, you can be transported to where they are.  For instance, you can go through a mirror or through a close door as you tell yourself that on the other side you will find that person.

Iggy

----------


## Seeker

Is it just me, or does that sound a lot like 'having faith'?  
Perhaps there is some underlying principle at work here......

----------


## Ginko

Didn't bother to read other post, FYI


Start with reading an albume book. Picture a 2 d picture of some 1 in the book (the person you want in your dream). All of a sudden have them wave 2 u like in 1 of the harry potter movies or somthin. Then pull them out and start questing them

----------


## harvey

Expectation is the key. I often need to fly around looking for an open light or an open window which signals that's where I need to go. Sometimes though I need to fly around to different rooms but eventually I find who I am looking for.

----------


## Lucius

Kinda old topic I gues..but oh well nothing to post..

I do it diffirently..in my dreams I simply focus myself on a certain person and simply focus or point at a certain spot and most of the time they just materialize,anybody else does it that way?, at first when I did this they apeared deformed or another person apeared but lately it works pretty well..,its really just the same as materialising an object I gues..almost

----------


## X_cheers_X

i have a strange question

have you ever "turned" into the person your trying to find?

----------


## harvey

Another way of finding someone is to visualize them mentally in a place you frequent often while falling asleep. See the person there and keep this thought in your mind. Once you are lucid, travel to that place and that person should be there. Has worked for me.

----------


## X_cheers_X

if i can recall correctly, in some of my dreams...[i think this has happened]...where people change...like ill have a celebrity like bill clinton, who will change into will smith, and then he will change into michelle branch...kinda freaky, and confusing and i usually wake up because of im suprised or i just go with the flow and accept it...

on a side note: but my mind is training now to realize that if something happens like that to ask myself if im dreaming or not.






> ...consequence you'll see will be stanger than a gang of drunken mimes[/b]

----------


## loveindreams

In my dreams there is this boy that I don't even know....but he is the only clear person. I love him in my dreams and he loves me and the problem is that since I don't know who he is,I have no way of meeting him. I think I love him, but how can I if I don't even know him.

----------

